# Best hygrometer/thermometer for the money.



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Just looking to buy one for my new set up and was wondering what is a good reliable long lasting one. No more than 75.00 dollars is what I would be looking at, thanks in advance.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ivan M said:


> Just looking to buy one for my new set up and was wondering what is a good reliable long lasting one. No more than 75.00 dollars is what I would be looking at, thanks in advance.


i Would recommend buying a temp gun and for humidity i would not get anything. If your tank is foggy there is humidity, or if u put ur hand inside the tank and feel wetness, then u have humidity
You can get a TEMP gun from anywhere. Joshfrogs sells some, Home Depot


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> i Would recommend buying a temp gun and for humidity i would not get anything. If your tank is foggy there is humidity, or if u put ur hand inside the tank and feel wetness, then u have humidity
> You can get a TEMP gun from anywhere. Joshfrogs sells some, Home Depot



^^^^ exactly this
Get a good temp gun which are around $20. 
And most hygrometers are junk. Just use your eyes. If the soil is moist and glass is foggy the frogs are happy.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok cool, funny thing is I already have a great temp gun I bought about 5 years ago, and it works excellent. You guys are the best and just saved me money, which means I can buy 2 more frogs instead. Again thanks. And yes my tank is foggy and feels wet when I place my hand in it.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally like these:
http://www.target.com/p/La-Crosse-Wireless-Temperature-Station-WS-9080U-IT-CBP/-/A-11178865
(or something like it)

I have a similar wireless weather station with the probe in my frog tank and I love it!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Those hydrometers all suck as said. I just hate that the verts dont hold humidity well


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I would venture to say if your glass is always foggy you are probably sitting upper 90's on humidity (or your house is really cold and the tank is really warm). That is high for most frogs, as has been discussed in other threads. I use the $20 one from Josh's Frogs. I am not going to say it is accurate to the specific number but it lets me have a good idea where my tank sits in humidity. This allows me to feel comfortable and not force the frogs to sit in such high humidity. Not many places on the earth sit at 100% humidity all the time, which means the animals are not developed to live in such conditions.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

DOes anyone have a used temp gun they want to sell, or know of a general store that would have them...i looked at home depot and lowes and both only had super high quality $50 ones. I was looking for more like $15-20.

Thanks,

-Jeremy


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

While I'm all in favor of a temp gun, keep in mind that condensation on the glass is just a sign of differing temperatures, and does not necessarily mean that your vivarium has a high enough humidity. That being said, I've found that most dart frogs can easily tolerate periods of lower than recommended humidity, as long as they are allowed a proper refuge and source of standing water.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jermajestyg said:


> DOes anyone have a used temp gun they want to sell, or know of a general store that would have them...i looked at home depot and lowes and both only had super high quality $50 ones. I was looking for more like $15-20.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Jeremy


Price is between your two ranges, but mine is great http://www.proexotics.com/store/home.php?cat=248


----------

